# who is watching  rick and morty  wubb lubba dub dub !!



## volkinaxe (Jul 27, 2019)

I can not wait for season 4 !


----------



## Doulyboy (Jul 27, 2019)

OwO

All the yes!

^w^


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 27, 2019)

Yeppers!


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 28, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> OwO
> 
> All the yes!
> 
> ^w^


Join the tj live Discord Server!


----------



## Peach's (Jul 29, 2019)

I am kind of hoping Rick breaks his Nihilism this season, I really liked last season when he tried become hyper edgy nihilist to the extreme, which resulted in him loosing to Jerry.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 29, 2019)

I can't get enough of that show lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can't get enough of that show lol


me to


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 13, 2019)

PICKLE RIIIICK


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 13, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> PICKLE RIIIICK


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 13, 2019)

Xitheon said:


>


I have a male fiancee =3


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 13, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> I have a male fiancee =3



Okay, you win this round. X3


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Dec 25, 2019)

Xitheon said:


>


Welp, looks like im single now,
Rick and morty is absolutly fantastic, ive watched the first three seasons 3 times and watching the 4,
Plus when you watch it, your hooked.
Addicted to it like rick and booze,


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Is it normal to feel this anxious about things i like and people with similar interests as me...
Maybe because i may not find the show comforting...and the characters.







						Uno  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				








						Schwifty  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				








						Citadel  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------

